# [EVDL] 15watt LED drop in bulb Napa auto parts



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >> The Seven vehicle the 2nd place xprize winner had 15 watt Napa Auto
> >> parts LED bulbs. Anyone have a part number on these bulbs?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I looked at napa and they have the same 7 in headlights at over $300 each. too much for me

I did use the pilot nv548/549 led fog lights. they have a single led in a reflector with an external regulator. got a pair on eBay for less than $10. the external regulator made it real easy to run them on my golf cart with a custom switching regulator

they have a really tight pattern almost looked like a line laser at close range but bright white







> Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The Seven vehicle the 2nd place xprize winner had 15 watt Napa Auto parts LED
> > bulbs. Anyone have a part number on these bulbs? Lawrence Rhodes.......
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd be really interested in a 15w replacement for a 65w device. At first these 
were Military Spec. Now Napa is supposed to have them as a regular part 
number. I haven't been able to find them. But while we are at it couldn't you 
just rig some super bright 12v leds in a array that would draw the same 15watts 
and DIY? Lawrence Rhodes.......

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 5 Jun 2011 at 13:36, Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> 
> > I'd be really interested in a 15w replacement for a 65w device.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David

I'm assuming that one of the better options you are referring to would be
Xenon bulbs? That's what I use. I went from 65W to 35W per bulb and what I
(subjectively) think is a sharper, more focussed light beam..

Peter Flipsen Jr


> "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 5 Jun 2011 at 13:36, Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >
> >> I'd be really interested in a 15w replacement for a 65w device.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What about the load on the DC-DC converter? Dropping from 65w to 15w would
take about 4A off the converter (assuming 12v). Assuming 2 headlights,
that's 8a. That's not huge, but it is significant.

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: 05 June, 2011 3:40 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 15watt LED drop in bulb Napa auto parts



> On 5 Jun 2011 at 13:36, Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> 
> > I'd be really interested in a 15w replacement for a 65w device.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 5 Jun 2011 at 16:12, Peri Hartman wrote:
> 
> > Dropping from 65w to 15w would
> > take about 4A off the converter (assuming 12v). Assuming 2 headlights, that's
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The advantage could be if (and that's a big IF) they have a significantly
better beam pattern than a stock 6014 headlight -- that's what I think it
replaces, not a 9004, if I'm reading it correctly. The old 6014's had a
pretty lousy beam pattern, especially the low beam, so if it brought that up
closer to new car standards, it might be worth it just for that, regardless
of power savings, or not.

However... you could probably do a projector H4 replacement kit for the 6014
instead, and get the better beam pattern, then add an HID kit to that and
get the lower power usage as well.

Z



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 5 Jun 2011 at 16:12, Peri Hartman wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK I think there is some confusion. The guys on the team say the below draws 
15watt. Some one is wrong. Them or the specs. I do think they are using the 7 
inch bulb. Lawrence Rhodes......


This is not the expensive 7" bulb. I'm talking about what the 2nd place xprize 
winner uses. 15w high beam 10 or so on low beam. This is a drop in replacement 

that was available from NAPA auto parts. I can't seem to fine the part on 
line. I might have to resort to calling on the phone..

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

is it this link you're looking for?
https://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?A=LIT27250C_0239872891&An=0#

no mention of watt rating. and $314 per bulb - i'm with korn, too rich for
my blood. $100 and you might get me...



On Thu, Jun 9, 2011 at 7:00 AM, Lawrence Rhodes


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > OK I think there is some confusion. The guys on the team say the below
> > draws
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> J Bills wrote:
> 
> > is it this link you're looking for?
> > <https://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?A=LIT27250C_0239872891&An=0>
> ...


----------

